# Progesterone injection side effects



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Just wondering.....I usually get sore boobs before AF but this month they are ULTRA sore-more than usual and I was wondering if it could be a side-effect of the injections as this is my first month of having them.
Does anybody know?  Thanks.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes it more than likely is. lots of girls get very very tender (.)(.)'s with progesterone pessaries or jabs. It may still be good news though so hang on in there till test date!

Love and best wishes,

Charlie xxx

PS i didn't have prog in 2ww but loads of girls have reported issues with it. Have you looked on IUI girls or the 2ww diary sections for more info?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks-yes I have read the diaries....I was just hoping it could maybe be a good sign but then realised that it's more likely to be a nasty side effect.  Can't tell what's real anymore with all these drugs doing their thing!


----------

